

Microsoft unveils Cortana voice assistant for Android and iPhone - kenrick95
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/26/microsoft-cortana-android-iphone/

======
rakshithhhn
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt5iLwNChyo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt5iLwNChyo)
Found this video on verge comment section, I must admit Cortana is really
impressive!

